# Would you buy a camera from Amazon?



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting the Nikon Coolpix 4000. Amazon has the lowest price so far at $165. including shipping and they have the color pink! (hubby won't be thrilled with the color.) So do you think it's ok to order in online or should I just go to a store like Best Buy. I'll probably cost about $30. more.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 2, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> I've been thinking about getting the Nikon Coolpix 4000. Amazon has the lowest price so far at $165. including shipping and they have the color pink! (hubby won't be thrilled with the color.) So do you think it's ok to order in online or should I just go to a store like Best Buy. I'll probably cost about $30. more.


If the choice is Amazon or Best Buy, I'd say go ahead and buy at Amazon - they work through some of the larger camera dealers anyway (Cameta is one of them, I think). I'm in favor of supporting local business, but Best Buy's just another big box store and you're not going to get any more support from them on a camera than you'll get from Amazon. 

You might also consider going to one of reputable camera dealers with an online presence - Adorama or Cameta or Berger Brothers - and see what their price is. I've had very good luck with them, in terms of being able to ask questions about the products, fast shipping, etc. I just looked at Adorama, and they're at $176, with free shipping on at least one version (I have no idea why, or if, they only have free shipping on the plum ones). You might be able to call one of those companies and get them to match the Amazon price.

One thing - you need to look at the whole bottom line. What is the camera going to cost once you've got what you need to use it. Is shipping included, and if not, how much is it? The cheapest 4000 prices seem to be for bare cameras with no accessories - you're going to need a memory card, and I'd recommend a spare battery if you're going to be using the camera much. Then, compare apples to apples before you make your decision where to buy.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 2, 2010)

I am not a Best Buy fan because of their lousy customer service and they rarely have the best price. I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon and I have purchased cameras in the past from them without issues at all! Amazon returns on defective items are hasslefree, though I have never had to return any electronics from them. 

Does Amazon tax in NJ? I don't know why, I had a feeling they didn't. I think I used to ship stuff to work just because I didn't have to pay tax there, not sure if it's true anymore. If they don't, then double win for you buying it on Amazon!


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Mike and Helen. So I took your advice Mike. I went back on Amazon and priced it again. This morning,it said the camerawas shipped from Amazon, now it said shipped from J&R in NYC. So I decided to go on to their website and found it for less. The website said $199 but when you add to cart, it drops down to $154.88 Shipping included and Helen~ no tax in NJ. I saved $10.00 from this morning! 

I used to go to J&R when I went to school out there and always thought it was pricey, or maybe it was just the college kid with no money. 

Hopefully I'll get it by next week. So excited!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet! J&R usually has pretty horrible prices. They sell most of their stuff at MSRP, rarely lower. If you schmooze with the salespeople sometimes they'll shave a few bucks off. Every once in a while something WILL go on sale and it's advertised in their circular. I have seen where they'll sell it in-store at that price but the website sometimes isn't the same, and vice versa. It's really odd, and I don't like stores that do stuff like that so I don't usually buy from them unless the price looks real good. I got my Panasonic Lumix from them though which I liked a lot until I lost it


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 6, 2010)

i have gotten lots of things from Amazon, including my camera, and have always been happy with them, only ever had one incident where i didnt get what i ordered and it was refunded very quickly


----------

